# Bibliothek erstellen



## RiFaSch (13 September 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich beschäftige mich grad in meiner Projektarbeit mit einer SPS-Schnittstelle für ein neues Produkt.
Wir haben mal bei den großen deutschen Herstellern (ABB, Siemens, Phoenix Contact, Wago und Beckhoff) nach Verfügbarkeit von Schnittstellen SPS-seitig nachgefragt und dabei ist herausgekommen, dass bei sehr vielen SPSen eine Ethernetschnittstelle mit Modbus/TCP verfügbar ist.

Unser Ziel ist, dass unser Gerät möglichst einfach anzubinden ist, also möglichst wenig Aufwand für den Anwender anfällt! Idee dazu war, eine Bibliothek mitzuliefern.

Um aber jetzt Entwicklungsaufwand abschätzen zu können, müsste ich wissen, ob man eine "allgemeine" Bibliothek für die Datenübertragung vom Gerät zu verschiedenen SPS-Typen über Modbus/TCP realisieren kann, wie dabei vorzugehen ist und mit welchem Entwicklungsaufwand (Anfänger) ich rechnen muss/kann?!?!

Habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Ideen, wie man die Anbindung des Gerätes (Microcontroller über Ethernet mit Modbus/TCP) an verschiedene SPSen möglichst einfach machen kann, dass wenig Aufwand für den Anweder entsteht, wenn mehrere Zustandswerte übertragen werden sollen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Bitmanipulator (14 September 2010)

Auf eurem Gerät muss nur das Modbus/TCP Protokoll implementiert werden.
Da Modbus eigentlich auf serielle Kommunikation aufbaut, im oben genannten Fall aber in das TCP Protokoll eingebettet ist bedarf es zweierlei. Ankommende Modbus Daten müssen aus dem TCP Datenstrom herausgefiltert werden. Zu sendende Daten müssen in das TCP Protokoll eingebaut werden. Diese Bibliothek würde dann auf eurem Gerät laufen und kann mit jeder SPS oder jedem IPC kommunizieren, das Modbus/TCP unterstützt.


----------



## derwestermann (15 September 2010)

RiFaSch schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Ideen, wie man die Anbindung des Gerätes (Microcontroller über Ethernet mit Modbus/TCP) an verschiedene SPSen möglichst einfach machen kann, dass wenig Aufwand für den Anweder entsteht, wenn mehrere Zustandswerte übertragen werden sollen?


 

Klar, bei Einwurf gültiger Münzen.......


----------



## RobiHerb (19 September 2010)

*Oft vergessen ...*



derwestermann schrieb:


> Klar, bei Einwurf gültiger Münzen.......



Genau, viele Firmen meinen halt, man spart sich den erfahrenen Profi und heuert einen Schüler oder Studi Praktikanten an, dann wird es billiger. 

Dann müssen sie halt das Lehrgeld sowohl für den Anfänger zahlen als auch danach ihren Kunden erklären, dass das System z.Z. nur auf dem Labortisch funktioniert und der "Kollege" nicht mehr im Laden ist.


----------



## RiFaSch (20 September 2010)

Vielen Dank für diese umfangreichen Beiträge, helfen mir sehr weiter....

Es geht noch nicht um die genaue Umsetzung sondern um eine Abschätzung des Aufwands.

Wie verhalten sich denn die verschiedenen Programmieroberflächen der Hersteller?
Kann man eine Bibliothek für unser Gerät erstellen die dann in alle SPSen eingebunden werden kann?


----------



## Bitmanipulator (20 September 2010)

Bitmanipulator schrieb:


> ... Diese Bibliothek würde dann auf eurem Gerät laufen und kann mit jeder SPS oder jedem IPC kommunizieren, das Modbus/TCP unterstützt.


Für Anfänger in Sachen Programmierung und Feldbusse würde ich den zeitlichen Aufwand sehr hoch einschätzen.  Was sagt denn Dein Betreuer zu dem Thema? Der sollte doch wissen um was es geht und wie das Thema einzuordnen ist. Um was für ein Produkt handelt es sich denn?


----------



## RiFaSch (20 September 2010)

Bitmanipulator schrieb:


> Für Anfänger in Sachen Programmierung und Feldbusse würde ich den zeitlichen Aufwand sehr hoch einschätzen.


Anfänger in Sachen Programmierung trifft nicht zu, Thema Feldbusse ist in den Grundlagen auch bekannt. Allein Praxis mit SPSen fehlt!



Bitmanipulator schrieb:


> Was sagt denn Dein Betreuer zu dem Thema? Der sollte doch wissen um was es geht und wie das Thema einzuordnen ist.


Thema ist vorrangig Ethernet-Schnittstelle von Produktseite her gesehen. Dass evtl eine Bibliothek für eine SPS erstellt werden soll hat sich erst später im Zuge der Analyse ergeben. Wir wollen versuchen es dem Kunden so einfach wie möglich zu machen.



Bitmanipulator schrieb:


> Um was für ein Produkt handelt es sich denn?


Steuerung für ein Kühlgerät (bzw Kommunikationsmodul dafür)


----------



## Markus Rupp (27 September 2010)

ich beschäftige mich seid vielen vielen Jahren mit der Programmierung von Fledbus-Systemen und in dieser Zeit habe ich eine Erfahrung gemacht, welche ich dir nun ans Herz legen möchte.

Siemens, ABB, AllenBradley, Wago, Beckhoff, SAIA und wie se sonst alle heisen, sind, waren und werden auch in Zukunft niemals über allgemeingültige Codesegemente programmierbar sein.

Soll heisen, du kannst mit allen Steuerungen die selben Ziele ereichen, aber der weg ist immer ein anderer. Und obwohl hier viele Systeme aus dem FF TCP/Modbus beherschen wirst du doch niemals eine immergleiche Schnittstelle zu allen Systemen schaffen können. Es fängt schon mit der Tatsache an das die Programmierumgebungen untereinander ganz andere Formate aufweisen und endet damit das der resultierende Maschinencode je nach Hersteller ganz anders aussieht.

Fazit: Eine "Bibliothek" welche mit allen Herstellern arbeitet gibt es nicht, du kannst alles parallel und funktionsgleich ausprogrammieren, aber es ist niemals "DAS" Gebilde das du suchst.

Schau dir BacNet an, da wirst du vermutlich noch die meisten erfolge damit haben können, ob sich BacNet allerdings in Europa jemals wirklich durchsetzen wird bleibt eine Frage die hier nicht zu beantworten ist.

Grüße Markus


----------



## Bitmanipulator (29 September 2010)

Das Thema Modbus/TCP ist völlig unabhängig vom Steuerungshersteller. Es geht einzig und allein um die Implementierung des Protokolls.


----------

